
Teasing Out the Bang for the Buck of Inference Engines - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/10/12/teasing-out-the-bang-for-the-buck-of-inference-engines/
======
twtw
Xilinx is certainly doing some very interesting stuff with Everest.

But to be honest I don't see where all the hype (and funding) for inference
accelerators is coming from. It think that many people overestimate the
difficulty of making an accelerator that does high performance 8 bit math -
google has done it (TPUv1), tesla has done it (unnamed custom silicon), nvidia
has done it (nvdla), Xilinx has done it, ...

I can't see inference accelerators becoming anything but commodity in a few
years.

~~~
ethbro
I think most of the excitement is probably that it isn't something strictly
Intel / AMD can do.

Which is pretty disruptive in the semi space.

The last times we had problem spaces that weren't economic to add to CPU
(graphics, machine learning / GPGPU), a whole lot of value was captured by
different players.

